# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Торты.

## Indiga

Здравствуйте люди.
Поделитесь пожалуйста ПРОВЕРЕННЫМИ Вами лично ( не книжными) рецептами тортов и бисквитов для тортов. Которые получаются ВСЕГДА. 
Естественно, без содержания яиц, желатина и пр. нечести. Чтобы бисквит получался пышный и высокий ( с возможностью разрезать его в дальнейшем на 3 - 5 не тонких коржей ). Так называемый спонж бисквит.
Рецепт нужен именно ванильного ( не кэробного ) бисквита. 
Заранее благодарю. 
Я желаю ВСЕМ счастья...

----------


## Юра-веда

Рецепты от вайшнава-практика:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM87MGGLLik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ejnHgVRcGI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_KpULlgluE

----------


## Indiga

Спасибо. 
Может быть здесь ещё найдутся  не жадные люди?

----------


## Александр Н

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrPs4q63iP8&t=187s
Вот отсюда корж получается отличный.
Но не высокий. Так что порезать его не получится. Если в торте 3 коржа - то печь три раза.
Пеку 8 минут газ снизу (2-е деление из 3-х), потом 4 минуты газ сверху.

----------


## Юра-веда

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrPs4q63iP8&t=187s
> Вот отсюда корж получается отличный.


А мне музыка понравилась. Ролик, в общем, полезный, тоже сохраню в свой канал. Спасибо!

----------

